
Three mobile network has today begun intercepting all encrypted network traffic - neverminder
https://www.reddit.com/r/unitedkingdom/comments/5e817w/three_mobile_network_has_today_without_warning/
======
tf2manu994
At least it stopped now. Really wonder what happened though, preparation for
the adult content filters?

